# No, I REALLY like bobcats...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Really... I love the bobcats. I think i'm gonna pick me up a few of these rings.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

That could be a house cat eye from china Chris


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> That could be a house cat eye from china Chris


Yes I recognize that eye, I think it belonged to China Lilly!! HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The Cats out of the bag.....Chris really likes Bobs


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I do like that ring though !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, um..... I really dont care if you wear that or not but.. um.... you might leave that in the truck when you go hunting...K


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok im j/k there alright.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OK now that's just freeky looking. Kids would go nuts. I wonder if they light up at night under the spotlight ??


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That thing creeps me out!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure if I would wear it all the time...but I kinda like it.

I would want two one for each hand ....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably wouldn't want to wear them out night hunting though.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Probably wouldn't want to wear them out night hunting though.


An extra set of eyes is always helpful when hunting!!HA!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yepper...that was my thinking....too bad I am not younger think of all the fun you could have with pair of extra eyes !!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

They're handpainted blown glass guys. Keep it in your pants.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> They're handpainted blown glass guys. Keep it in your pants.


OH!! You've had those before??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like first hand experience to me...


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I would Like to have one Chris!! It Does Look Cool!!


----------

